# New tires getting a little overwhelmed



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You won't be very likely to blow a tire from a pothole so long as you don't let the tires underinflate. However, the 18s are a rougher ride.

In my opinion, you should consider a 235/50/17. It's identical in diameter to the Eco's 215/55/17 and would provide great comfort and have a very good looking stance. I can get you some pictures of what it would look like if you're interested.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Go for the 17's. Lower-profile tires ride like crap on most cars.

The Goodyear tire has excellent ratings on Tire Rack.


----------



## Fire-medic (Jun 2, 2011)

So what is the difference between a 225 and a 230? I'm use to driving lifted trucks and jeeps and doing the basic 33's or 35's and so on.. Not use to the whole strung out number system


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Contact patch w/ the road is 230 mm vs 225.

How To Read Your Tire

I'm not sure if 230's would rub the Cruze's fender liners or not. I know larger than stock tires (and even stock ones sometimes) would rub the fenders on my old car and tear up the liner. Turn your current tires to full lock and see how much of a gap there is between the edge of the tire and the fender liner.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Fire-medic said:


> So what is the difference between a 225 and a 230? I'm use to driving lifted trucks and jeeps and doing the basic 33's or 35's and so on.. Not use to the whole strung out number system


Ok tire sizes on passenger cars is metric.

225/60R16 is the 1LT Tire size we will use this as an example..

225 = Width of Tire (Tread) 225mm
60 = Aspect (Tire Sidewall) 60 is 60% of the Tread Width (225)
R16= Radial and 16in Wheel

225mm wide with a 135mm Sidewall and 16" Wheel


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Consumer Reports used the Cruze as their platform for rating car tires in their November issue last year. That would be a great resource for seeing which tires were the best rated (by them) and give you something to use as a yardstick in picking out your tires.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Triple treads are a great tire but they are notorious for not lasting their rated tread life. I've had good luck with Motivos and will be putting them on my car later this spring.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

And either way I would go with 17's


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks to NBrehm I've had a set of Motivos on my Cruze for nearly 5k miles so far, including a ~1600 mile round trip last weekend and they have been nothing short of phenomenal. Lets just say that thanks to these tires; I was driving in the mountains and close to the blind spot behind and to the right of a for escape, we both hit a patch of black ice on a curve, they spun out right into my lane(I felt a the tires give a bit, but they kept on the curve), and I was able to lightly tap the brake and swerve into their lane to get out of the way. They ended up in a small ditch and I pulled over to make sure they were ok; and then drove off without a single scratch on my Cruze, when they lost their front headlight and a bumper that was half torn off.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Contact patch w/ the road is 230 mm vs 225.
> 
> How To Read Your Tire
> 
> I'm not sure if 230's would rub the Cruze's fender liners or not. I know larger than stock tires (and even stock ones sometimes) would rub the fenders on my old car and tear up the liner. Turn your current tires to full lock and see how much of a gap there is between the edge of the tire and the fender liner.


There exists a 230? 

I believe some members have run a 245, but don't quote me on that. A 235 shouldn't have any issues fitting. That's the size I'll be using.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I thought they were all -5's too.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

There aren't 230mm tires. They are 235mm. I would stick with the 50 series sidewall and the 17" rims. 45 sidewalls might be ok, but just a better chance the rim gets smacked on the lower profile tires when they blow out on a pothole. I see it all the time here in Akron, Oh. The roads here can be a slalom course near the end of winter.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There exists a 230?
> 
> I believe some members have run a 245, but don't quote me on that. A 235 shouldn't have any issues fitting. That's the size I'll be using.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


A 235 shouldn't have any trouble fitting at all, however, bumping up to a 245 from a 225 on the same stock rim will cause problems. If he's staying with his current rims, there really is no reason for bumping to 235s, as stock tires are deemed "the perfect fit" for safety. Not to mention he will save $5-10 per tire between the 225 and 235.

For my tires I was originally looking at a 225/45 or 235/45 which the first would've been a semi-stretch fit, and the difference was $12 per tire if I remember correctly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> A 235 shouldn't have any trouble fitting at all, however, bumping up to a 245 from a 225 on the same stock rim will cause problems. If he's staying with his current rims, there really is no reason for bumping to 235s, as stock tires are deemed "the perfect fit" for safety. Not to mention he will save $5-10 per tire between the 225 and 235.
> 
> For my tires I was originally looking at a 225/45 or 235/45 which the first would've been a semi-stretch fit, and the difference was $12 per tire if I remember correctly.


The factory tire size for 17" rims (at least on the Eco with 17" rims) is 215/55/17. That's a 26.3" diameter tire IIRC. If you go with a 225/45, you're going to reduce diameter and run slightly more wheel revolutions per mile. For appearance purposes, I like to fill the wheel gap more, not less. Gives it more of a "lowered" look, if you know what I mean. 

A 235/50/17 is the same diameter as the 215/55/17, which is why I mentioned it. That, and I think the stance would look pretty good on the Cruze. 

Here are 235/50/17 tires on 17x7 rims (same as the Eco):


----------



## Fire-medic (Jun 2, 2011)

Do people with the LTZ model with 18's have the problem with ride comfort and popping tires. I'm upgrading the wheels either way and I'm going to use factory size if I'm going 18. I just didn't know if people had issues or not with the 18's


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Fire-medic said:


> Do people with the LTZ model with 18's have the problem with ride comfort and popping tires. I'm upgrading the wheels either way and I'm going to use factory size if I'm going 18. I just didn't know if people had issues or not with the 18's


I've got about 10K miles on my LTZ now, and no problems with the tires, just normal wear. I rotate every 5K, same time as I do the oil changes.

Of course the 18's are a bit stiffer than the 17s, but Southern California doesn't have a lot bad pothole problems like other parts of the country, so for me I preferred the improved handling with the 18s. I test drove a 2LT in addition to the LTZ, and there is a notable difference in handling when the car gets pushed.


----------



## evilife (Feb 20, 2013)

Does the car spin the tires less with the 18 inch LTZ wheels? I always heard that when you go with smaller tires you can get more of a burnout.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> Triple treads are a great tire but they are notorious for not lasting their rated tread life.


I agree that is what the were known for, but the triple tread has been redesigned within the last year with less noise, supposedly better traction & a longer tread life warranty.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Im on RS 18'' and i love the ride of my car.


----------

